# Remember the criminal that stole a horse.........



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

......in CA., to make his get-a-way?

Well, the LA Sheriff's Office settled with him for $650,000.00 :watching:

http://gawker.com/alleged-horse-thief-beaten-by-sheriff-s-deputies-to-rec-1699244590


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

So many mixed feelings on this - but that settlement is so much less than the cost of a trial, incarceration, etc. that it is probably best this way.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Hell.....for that kind of money, I'd take the same beating as well.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Horse thieves were hung in the past. We've come along way in the name of justice.

This horse thief gets rewarded,lol.

Lawyer gets at least a third ,,, close to 220,000$ maybe more.

Horse thief grosses at least 400,000$ untaxed. 30,000$ medical bills maybe.
Any estimates what federal, state taxes on 400k would be ?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> Horse thieves were hung in the past. We've come along way in the name of justice.
> 
> This horse thief gets rewarded,lol.
> 
> ...


Whatever amount of taxes he ends up paying, I bet it'll be the first time in a long time.

I don't see him as the type that holds down a steady job.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

That first groin kick when he was on his belly had to be worth a quarter million.:nutkick:

GW


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

goldwing said:


> That first groin kick when he was on his belly had to be worth a quarter million.:nutkick:
> 
> GW


I'm still feeling that kick....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

pic said:


> Horse thieves were hung in the past. We've come along way in the name of justice.
> 
> This horse thief gets rewarded,lol.
> 
> ...


Depends on the nature of the award. Some settlements are taxable, some are not. In this case, I'm guessing his attorney sued for pain and suffering related to an excess use of police force. Awards for pain and suffering generally are not taxable. So he likely ends up with the money tax free, al the expense of all of us. Not fair, but that's how it usually works. But then again, since it did not appear that he was resisting, I guess he is owed something for an uncalled for beating at the hands of a bunch of power hungry policemen. I'm not anti cop at all, but I am anti excessive force. The beating was absolutely uncalled for. He was compliant, not resisting, and look what he got. I'd say society owes him something back for his treatment.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

With $400,000 he can buy a bunch of puppies to shoot in front of family members. Rewarding a crook who ran from police, what's this country coming to? that creep got what he deserved, a good kick in the jewels.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

shootbrownelk said:


> With $400,000 he can buy a bunch of puppies to shoot in front of family members. Rewarding a crook who ran from police, what's this country coming to? that creep got what he deserved, a good kick in the jewels.


Don't know what he did, but on the video, he wasn't resisting, therefore it did not take the beating he got to subdue him. I'm sure that's all the suit was based on , not whatever he did before the arrest.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> With $400,000 he can buy a bunch of puppies to shoot in front of family members. Rewarding a crook who ran from police, what's this country coming to? that creep got what he deserved, a good kick in the jewels.


Not rewarding him for running, giving him some recompense for being beaten more violently than there was ANY reason for. He was not a threat to those officers at the time, and should simply have been cuffed and transported.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

That wasn't a beating, come on. I received , and gave better beatings just playing hockey and football. 

Bunch of bleeding hearts,lol. He received a few kicks n punches. Big deal.

And besides , the punches ,kicks were sissy like, they obviously don't know how to throw a successful punch. A successful punch would have knocked the player out. 

:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

You might as well all join the bleeding hearts club. 

Sail can be your president

:smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> You might as well all join the bleeding hearts club.
> 
> Sail can be your president
> 
> :smt033


Oh, fcuk no. Not me....

Take it back!


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Oh, fcuk no. Not me....
> 
> Take it back!


You're converting or brainwashing members with your bull crap left wing agenda, and pretending that you're the one being manipulated . I can see right through your smoke n screen liberal agenda.

:smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Your converting or brainwashing members with your bull crap left wing agenda, and pretending that you're the one being manipulated . I can see right through your smoke n screen liberal agenda.
> 
> :smt033


"You're" would be the correct socialist-elitist spelling... 

And if you're right, then it's working.... :anim_lol:

But I see few signs of it, to be honest.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> Your converting or brainwashing members with your bull crap left wing agenda, and pretending that you're the one being manipulated . I can see right through your smoke n screen liberal agenda.
> 
> :smt033


It's true! Thanks to Sail, I'm "Ready For Hillary":anim_lol:

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> "You're" would be the correct socialist-elitist spelling...
> 
> And if you're right, then it's working.... :anim_lol:
> 
> But I see few signs of it, to be honest.


My wife always corrects my grammar when she has nothing to contribute, or , I am making more sense then she can handle. 
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> It's true! Thanks to Sail, I'm "Ready For Hillary":anim_lol:
> 
> GW


NO,NO, PLEASE,

NOT HILLARY, I BEG YOU. 
OR A JEB BUSH!!!!

We need to turn the page on both those names 
:smt023
6


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> My wife always corrects my grammar when she has nothing to contribute, or , I am making more *noise* th*a*n she can handle.
> :smt033


FIFY :smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Oh, fcuk no. Not me....
> 
> Take it back!


What the heck does " fcuk " mean? is that some kind of ok spelling to use vulgarity on an open forum
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> FIFY :smt033


Thank you


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> What the heck does " fcuk " mean? is that some kind of ok spelling to use vulgarity on an open forum
> :smt033


The swear filter here doesn't delete the bad word, HE deletes the author. A point can be well emphasized without swear words.:smt083

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

pic said:


> What the heck does " fcuk " mean? is that some kind of ok spelling to use vulgarity on an open forum
> :smt033


SAIL,
You shall recite ten Hail Marys , and bite a bar of soap ,

:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> FIFY :smt033


You know I Love you. 
:smt008


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Which one of you love birds is the "Web-Wife"?:mrgreen:

GW


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

It amazes me that even with a helicopter in the air... most likely filming, these guys still gave an ol' fashioned beatdown in this day & age... with all the disdain for LE due to recorded brutality. 

Whether or not the thief deserved a beating is arguable... i'm sure most would agree that it just looks bad. Guys just showing up and putting the boot to a guys head and body while no one even attempts to secure the suspect dosen't inspire confidence in LE. 

Believe me, as a current LEO, I understand how pissed off you can get having to chase someone down, but it's our job to secure the suspect... not dish out our own brand of justice out on the street. Do some guys deserve a beating? Hell yeah, but that's not my job or decision to make... my career is worth more to me than getting out my frustrations on a turd. 

Letting their anger & frustration get the best of them has ended many officers careers... and most were good cops too. At least that's my take on modern LE. The image of modern LE is stained due to recent events and officers need to work hard to build that trust within the public and restore our profession to one of respect... at leased that's my opinion on the issue. YMMV.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> Which one of you love birds is the "Web-Wife"?:mrgreen:
> 
> GW


I work hard, I expect the sidewalk shoveled, dinner on the table.

http://www.handgunforum.net/attachm...23386-one-doozy-winter-storm-snow-fairy01.jpg

Link http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/42414-one-doozy-winter-storm.html


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

pic said:


> I work hard, I expect the sidewalk shoveled, dinner on the table.
> 
> http://www.handgunforum.net/attachm...23386-one-doozy-winter-storm-snow-fairy01.jpg
> 
> Link http://www.handgunforum.net/general-discussion/42414-one-doozy-winter-storm.html


When did you get to R.I. to take Sails picture?:smt179

GW


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> When did you get to R.I. to take Sails picture?:smt179
> 
> GW


Must have been Feb 14th - that's the only day I wear wings and a halo.... :smt082


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

goldwing said:


> When did you get to R.I. to take Sails picture?:smt179
> 
> GW


Might have been a selfie, lol.

If you follow the link provided of the thread "doozy of a storm" it is all explained.

This is all in fun, I hope it's not offensive to anybody .

My sense of humor sometimes boils over


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> What the heck does " fcuk " mean? is that some kind of ok spelling to use vulgarity on an open forum
> :smt033


It's needed on other forums, so it's habit. Like saying things inhale when they suck, 

Like writing "LEO" when you mean "cop"


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not sure why the subject was originally being sought. It really doesn't matter. What does matter, is the fact they caught up to him, he fell to the ground spread-eagle and did not resist being taken into custody. 

Even with a helicopter overhead, the deputies still chose to beat the snot out of him. For the life of me, I don't know what's going on as of late, in regards to suspects getting roughed up or beaten prior to transport.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

And then there's this kind of thing.

Caught On Video: U.S. Marshal Grabs Woman?s Cellphone, Smashes It On Ground « CBS Los Angeles

WTF? If you don't like people filming you, then maybe you should change jobs....


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> I'm not sure why the subject was originally being sought. It really doesn't matter. What does matter, is the fact they caught up to him, he fell to the ground spread-eagle and did not resist being taken into custody.
> 
> Even with a helicopter overhead, the deputies still chose to beat the snot out of him. For the life of me, I don't know what's going on as of late, in regards to suspects getting roughed up or beaten prior to transport.


Kinda makes ya wonder what their state of mind was now, doesn't it? Somebody out of that crowd of officers could have said, "hold on, fellas, this guy doesn't deserve this. Back off". Makes me wonder what "to protect and serve' means anymore.

Kinda like a cop here that shot that black fellow in the back while he was running away trying to avoid being apprehended on a bench warrant for unpaid child support. SC may be a little behind the times, but unpaid child support is not a capital offense, at least any longer..

I think Police are over stressed and can't deal with it anymore. Can't figure any other reason for so many of them striking out in seemingly uncalled for circumstances.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

RK3369 said:


> Kinda makes ya wonder what their state of mind was now, doesn't it? Somebody out of that crowd of officers could have said, "hold on, fellas, this guy doesn't deserve this. Back off". Makes me wonder what "to protect and serve' means anymore.
> 
> Kinda like a cop here that shot that black fellow in the back while he was running away trying to avoid being apprehended on a bench warrant for unpaid child support. SC may be a little behind the times, but unpaid child support is not a capital offense, at least any longer..
> 
> I think Police are over stressed and can't deal with it anymore. Can't figure any other reason for so many of them striking out in seemingly uncalled for circumstances.


AS has been mentioned elsewhere, the training now seems to stress that ANY interaction with the public could be a life-and-death one. Hence, in effect, they are in full-on "death-threat" mode with every interaction.

My 2-cents.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm just not buying all this_ "I was in fear for my life"_ that is being touted by both LE and citizens. It has become an automatic response anymore.

So much so, that it's losing credibility.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Assessing the threat of cell-phone guns to law enforcement - WFTX-TV Fort Myers/Naples, FL


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

That's a ridiculous statement by the Sheriff. Has he ever heard of open carry? Why don't officers immediately draw down on every one they see open carrying? The gun is more of a potential threat than any cell phone. Why don't they immediately grab the carrier's gun and throw it in the dirt and stomp on it? Now I don't think FL is an open carry state (not sure) but the fact remains, a cell phone has never proven to be a threat to law enforcement. Ridiculous statement by the Sheriff. The Sheriff knows his guys were wrong in what they did and now is just trying to get them out of hot water for it.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

RK3369 said:


> That's a ridiculous statement by the Sheriff. Has he ever heard of open carry? Why don't officers immediately draw down on every one they see open carrying? The gun is more of a potential threat than any cell phone. Why don't they immediately grab the carrier's gun and throw it in the dirt and stomp on it? Now I don't think FL is an open carry state (not sure) but the fact remains, a cell phone has never proven to be a threat to law enforcement. Ridiculous statement by the Sheriff. The Sheriff knows his guys were wrong in what they did and now is just trying to get them out of hot water for it.


The media news woman commented about a negative statement the officer had made to her.

I think she had a personal grudge going on. Lol. That's how our liberal media operates at times. Not all the time..

Link


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> <snip>
> 
> That's how our liberal media operates at times. Not all the time..


Liberal media... False assumption, according to some conservatives.

"Creation of perception that the media are liberal was a policy planned by conservatives to increase their voice while stifling that of the progressive opposition. No less a conservative pundit and policymaker than William Kristol said, I admit it, the liberal media were never that powerful, and the whole thing was often used as an excuse by conservatives for conservative failures.*** "

From this article:
Right-Wing Radio Monopoly and the Myth of the Liberal Media

And Yes, I'm aware that all of you will tell me that's a Liberal site and this is just a False Flag Conspiracy Theory piece of Liberal BS....


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Not all that many years ago, there were some cell phone guns coming out of Russia I believe. They were single shot .22 LR. 

For a while, they were hot news and cops were being told to be on the look-out for them, or at least be aware of them. I know that I was aware of them and never did come into contact with one, thank-you very much. 

Anyways, I'm thinking it's just a matter of time until some smart phones come out with a taser app.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Liberal media... False assumption, according to some conservatives.
> 
> "Creation of perception that the media are liberal was a policy planned by conservatives to increase their voice while stifling that of the progressive opposition. No less a conservative pundit and policymaker than William Kristol said, I admit it, the liberal media were never that powerful, and the whole thing was often used as an excuse by conservatives for conservative failures.*** "
> 
> ...


I misspoke about categorizing the media as liberal , but the link I posted above was a definite attack against all police officers. It was offensive in general.
The news woman really needs to experience being a victim herself to appreciate the police that she attacks
:smt1099


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> I misspoke about categorizing the media as liberal , but the link I posted above was a definite attack against all police officers. It was offensive in general.
> The news woman really needs to experience being a victim herself to appreciate the police that she attacks
> :smt1099


She wasn't very kind - or even polite, and I agree with you there.


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Not rewarding him for running, giving him some recompense for being beaten more violently than there was ANY reason for. He was not a threat to those officers at the time, and should simply have been cuffed and transported.


 Perhaps they should have taken him for ice cream and given him a stern talking to. What he got, IMO was the beating the thug deserved. For those cops involved, it was all about what he did before they put the hurt on him, eluding police, felony theft ...heck, out here horse theft is a hanging offence.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

shootbrownelk said:


> Perhaps they should have taken him for ice cream and given him a stern talking to. What he got, IMO was the beating the thug deserved. For those cops involved, it was all about what he did before they put the hurt on him, eluding police, felony theft ...heck, out here horse theft is a hanging offence.


Glad I don't live in a part of the world where the police force is the judge, jury, and punishment detail. Plain un-American, that is.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

To me the whole incident looked like a couple of those cops were trying to "induce" resistance just to give them license to give him a real beating. He did not take the bait. Some folks are just not cut out for the job. One of the cops was a real shinning star and was trying to restrain a coworker from beating the crap out of the non resistant suspect. I hope he gets rewarded for standing against his fellow officers.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Glad I don't live in a part of the world where the police force is the judge, jury, and punishment detail. Plain un-American, that is.


Go steal a horse , or just commit a felony, rape someone, let the cops chase you while you're putting potential innocent victims in harms way, then suddenly stop and say I give up.

Then say I'm glad I live in an area where I can be as bad as I want , without fear of law enforcement. I only have to lay down and games over , after running the cops into dangerous situations and putting innocent people lives at risk. Haha  that's only fair.. He gave up. NO he didn't give up he got caught


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> Go steal a horse , or just commit a felony, rape someone, let the cops chase you while you're putting potential innocent victims in harms way, then suddenly stop and say I give up.
> 
> Then say I'm glad I live in an area where I can be as bad as I want , without fear of law enforcement. I only have to lay down and games over , after running the cops into dangerous situations and putting innocent people lives at risk. Haha  that's only fair.. He gave up. NO he didn't give up he got caught


Considering the only "innocent victim" at the end was the horse, and the guy had already been tazed (if my memory is correct) I'd say he was NOT due for that grief. If the threat is over, then the beating is un-needed and wrong. End of story.

If they had shot him, would that have been OK, too?


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> Considering the only "innocent victim" at the end was the horse, and the guy had already been tazed (if my memory is correct) I'd say he was NOT due for that grief. If the threat is over, then the beating is un-needed and wrong. End of story.
> 
> If they had shot him, would that have been OK, too?


It's very easy to be overly sensitive to witness a little beating, but have you ever been a victim of the scum you're sensitive to. 
:smt033


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Your wife has probably beaten you worse after an over extended night out with the boys.

:smt033


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

pic said:


> It's very easy to be overly sensitive to witness a little beating, but have you ever been a victim of the scum you're sensitive to.
> :smt033


I'm not sensitive to the "scum"... I'm critical of the beating. HUGE difference.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SailDesign said:


> I'm not sensitive to the "scum"... I'm critical of the beating. HUGE difference.


It might be the only punishment received , that will be the "deterrent" to their future actions.

Our courts, prisons are kinda FCUKDE UP. LOL.
I just used your system of anti vulgarity, lol. 
Thanks pic
:smt033


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

SailDesign said:


> Glad I don't live in a part of the world where the police force is the judge, jury, and punishment detail. Plain un-American, that is.


 I'm glad too.


----------

